# Symbols



## timpeac

Hello

On my work computer I never have any problem seeing the symbols. However, on my home computer sometimes they don't come out.

For example in Sev's post here I see a square after the 55.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=242163&postcount=10

And in this message I also see a square in Egueule's message for "oe" in "coeur" (I presume).

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=241967&postcount=15

Does anyone know which set of characters I am missing and where I can download them?

Thanks

Tim


----------



## Whodunit

timpeac said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> On my work computer I never have any problem seeing the symbols. However, on my home computer sometimes they don't come out.



Hello,

Nor have I.



> For example in Sev's post here I see a square after the 55.
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=242163&postcount=10



I see a Euro symbol (€).



> And in this message I also see a square in Egueule's message for "oe" in "coeur" (I presume).
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=241967&postcount=15



I see a o-e-ligature: œ



> Does anyone know which set of characters I am missing and where I can download them?



I'm using "Western European (ISO)", and it works very well. Never had any problems. Right click on the screen (somewhere), choose "Encoding", and use "Western European (ISO)".



> Thanks



You're welcome.


----------



## timpeac

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Nor have I.
> 
> 
> 
> I see a Euro symbol (€).
> 
> 
> 
> I see a o-e-ligature: œ
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using "Western European (ISO)", and it works very well. Never had any problems. Right click on the screen (somewhere), choose "Encoding", and use "Western European (ISO)".
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome.


 
Who, thankyou that does work. But.....

When I go to a new page or refresh it goes back to "Latin 9 ISO".

Is there a global setting I need to amend somewhere?

Thanks

Tim


----------



## Benjy

and for anyone using firefox who may fall upon this thread it's view -> encoding


----------



## Whodunit

timpeac said:
			
		

> Who, thankyou that does work. But.....
> 
> When I go to a new page or refresh it goes back to "Latin 9 ISO".
> 
> Is there a global setting I need to amend somewhere?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tim



Well, I have a tick on "Automatic selection" or something like that. And so "Western European (ISO) remains for every page.


----------



## timpeac

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Well, I have a tick on "Automatic selection" or something like that. And so "Western European (ISO) remains for every page.


 
No, it still goes back to the Latin 9 on refreshing the page


----------



## garryknight

Tim, I don't think you said which browser you're using, and which version. The place for setting character encoding is almost certainly different for each browser. For example, in Firefox 1.0.4 (Linux version) it's in Edit, Preferences, General, Languages, Character Encoding. I have mine set to Western (ISO-8859-15) and it displays pages correctly.


----------



## timpeac

garryknight said:
			
		

> Tim, I don't think you said which browser you're using, and which version. The place for setting character encoding is almost certainly different for each browser. For example, in Firefox 1.0.4 (Linux version) it's in Edit, Preferences, General, Languages, Character Encoding. I have mine set to Western (ISO-8859-15) and it displays pages correctly.


 
Windows XP.

I've had a look round, but i can't see anywhere for global settings for this, but I'm sure it's somewhere...


----------



## Whodunit

timpeac said:
			
		

> Windows XP.
> 
> I've had a look round, but i can't see anywhere for global settings for this, but I'm sure it's somewhere...



Me too. But I can't find your Latin 9 etc. encoding.


----------



## garryknight

timpeac said:
			
		

> Windows XP.


Yes, but you still didn't say which browser you're using. 
I get the feeling that you might be looking in the wrong place.


----------



## timpeac

garryknight said:
			
		

> Yes, but you still didn't say which browser you're using.
> I get the feeling that you might be looking in the wrong place.


 
Sorry, I'm not very computer literate. Internet explorer version 6.


----------



## garryknight

timpeac said:
			
		

> Sorry, I'm not very computer literate. Internet explorer version 6.


Right, so that's where you need to make the change. As far as Microsoft are concerned, the browser is an integral part of the operating system, so some of the "global" settings are in IE's Options. I haven't used Windows for years so I can't tell you where to look, but have a root around and see what you can find.


----------



## timpeac

No, can't find anything 

Does anyone else have this problem, or is it just me who doesn't see the euro sign etc above without manually changing the encoding each time?


----------



## garryknight

Tim, might I respectfully suggest that you ditch IE and use Firefox instead as it's far more secure. If you Googled on Firefox you'd see that this isn't just my personal opinion. Plus you'd be able to set it up to use Western (ISO-8859-15) by default.


----------



## timpeac

garryknight said:
			
		

> Tim, might I respectfully suggest that you ditch IE and use Firefox instead as it's far more secure. If you Googled on Firefox you'd see that this isn't just my personal opinion. Plus you'd be able to set it up to use Western (ISO-8859-15) by default.


 
Thanks, I'll look into it. But apart from this problem, I don't seem to have other problem with it. I never noticed this one until recently either, which is strange


----------



## timpeac

Hehe, I've solved the problem, or at least partially.

The other day I saw the thread that you could apparently change the language of the WR forums. In order to learn the various vocabulary I changed mine to French from the default. This has apparently confused the heck out of my computer. When I change the language back to default I see the euro sign etc.

OK techies - what's going on there then??


----------



## garryknight

My (uninformed) guess is that when people elect to have pages served up to them in French, the code generated for the page includes a specification for character encoding, and that this specification overrides your personal settings. In most browsers there is an option to always have your page view settings (including character coding) override whatever the originating site specifies. I would have thought that Internet Explorer would include that option. (I would have thought a lot of things about Internet Explorer, had I not given up doing so some time ago...)


----------



## timpeac

garryknight said:
			
		

> My (uninformed) guess is that when people elect to have pages served up to them in French, the code generated for the page includes a specification for character encoding, and that this specification overrides your personal settings. In most browsers there is an option to always have your page view settings (including character coding) override whatever the originating site specifies. I would have thought that Internet Explorer would include that option. (I would have thought a lot of things about Internet Explorer, had I not given up doing so some time ago...)


 
Yes I would have thought so too, but I think I looked pretty much everywhere. Since all the French speakers are not complaining about this I can only presume that if you have your global settings as French then this doesn not conflict with the French language code in this site.

Anyhow, not a big problem. Thanks for your help.


----------

